# HELP! Need a good setup for beginner



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

I am looking to get into snowboarding and do not know much about it, I need some advice on a good setup for a beginner (board, boots, bindings). I am 6'2" about 175lbs and 11.5 shoe size. I would like something that would be easy to learn on as well as something I can still use as my skills progress. Please help me out I do not want to get ripped off by some bro at the local shop, so any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome to the site. No need to double post as MunkySpunk says to use search anyways!!!


----------

